# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Ātruma mērītājs

## abergs

Beidzot gatavs:

Ātrumu diapazons: 0,010-25,000 m/sek.Izšķirtspēja +/- 1 mm/sek.
Procis: Pic16F876
Displejs:http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LCD1602BLC
Barošana: 5xAA akumulatori + tīkla adapters no ALCATEL telefona. Taimeris uz izslegšanos.
Pele: Logitech M-SBF90.

----------


## GuntisK

Kā ātrumu šī ierīce mēra? Kam viņa domāta?   ::

----------


## abergs

Dažādu materiju: papīra loksnes, transportiera lentas, vārpstu aploces pārvietošanās ātruma mērīšanai
un aptuvenai kustības nevienmērības novērtēšanai.

----------


## Delfins

Kam tā pele domāta? tipa kā sensors ?

----------


## abergs

> tipa kā sensors ?


 Tieši tā. Optiskā pele kā bezkontakta devējs.

----------


## GuntisK

Eu-a foršā štelle vispār... Nevaarētu par Opensource sataisīt?

----------


## abergs

GuntisK rakstīja:



> Nevaarētu par Opensource sataisīt?


 Pilnīgi Opensource nevaru atļauties taisīt. Bet uz jautājumiem atbildēt vienmēr. Programma rakstīta ASMā.
Lielākā daļa koda ņemta no neta plašumiem. Nav problema arī konkrētas norādes.

----------


## karloslv

Gunti, ko tur rakstīt, programmai tikai jāprot sazināties ar peli. Citi pat nenoārda peli, pieslēdz AVR/PIC pie PS2 un emulē protokolu. Citi izplēš tikai sensoru, bet tad gan jālasa datašīti, kā nu kurš sensors sūta datus. Principā uzreiz nāk ārā ātrums/tikšķi, AVR/PIC tikai skaita un rāda uz ekrāna.

----------


## Epis

A kāds ir pa taisno komunicējies ar to peles sensoru ?? 
nupat google apskatījos pirmo sensoru kuru izmeta uz "optical mouse sensor" agilent ADNS-261 Nu sensors ir baigais viņam ir 324 pikseļi 1512 kadri sekundē   ::  un tur iekšā ir :
 Image Acquisition System (IAS), un Digital Signal
Processor (DSP) un seriālais ports. 
un nolasīt var ne tikai kustību par X,y asi (jeb deltax,y) bet arī pikseļu informāciju  ::  šito peles sensoru varētu izmatnot robotam līnījsekotājam, atceros toreiz es nevarēju atrast sakarīgu mazu pikseļu skaita web kameru ar lielu ātrumu un irādās kad šitajās optiskajās pelēs ir viss kas vaidzīgs (vienīgi optiku pielikt klāt lielāku vaidzētu  ::  
Nebīju pat iedomājies kad tajās pelēs ir 324 pikseļu Supar ātrs foto sensors.

----------


## abergs

Man vajadzēja gatavu produktu pēc iespējas ātrāk, tāpēc neiedziļinājos konkrētā sensorā.
Vienkāršāk bija paņemt gatavu peli.

----------


## sharps

vai uz shkjidruma pluusmu esi proveejis? kaa diez reagjeetu.

----------


## abergs

> vai uz shkjidruma pluusmu esi proveejis? kaa diez reagjeetu.


 Neesmu mēģinājis.
Ja šķidrumu var noturēt sensora fokusā un šķidrumam graudaina atstarotā gaisma kapēc ne?

----------


## karloslv

Paga, es pareizi sapratu - 25 m/s  ??? Optiku pats liki klāt?

Šķidrumu - domāju, ka nereāli. Varbūt tikai duļķes. Ūdens ļoti maz atstaro, turklāt noteikti ne "graudaini". Turklāt bilde, ko redz sensors, nevis pārvietojas kaut kādā virzienā, bet arī mainās laikā. Šaubos, ka algoritms tiks ar to galā.

----------


## abergs

> Paga, es pareizi sapratu - 25 m/s ???


 Taisnība, karloslv, 25 m/s nav iespējams fiksēt ar peles sensoriem  ::  
vienkāršākie velk 0,3 līdz 1 m/s, un tikai super-puper peles RAZER MAMBA:
http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-mamba/
sensors stabili strādā līdz ~ 8 m/s.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

paga. vai tad visam pelem ir vienadi dati izeja. PRoti - atskirigam pelem nav atkirigi atrumi pie vienadas kustibas? Un ka ar precizitati pie dazadiem kustibas atrumiem? Neparadas kaut kadas nobides?

----------


## abergs

> vai tad visam pelem ir vienadi dati izeja.


 Peles parametrus nosaka inicializācija - Microsoft Mouse,Intelimouse, pogu skaits utt... peles draiveris.
Krutākām pelēm iespējams mainīt pat jebkurā momentā. Sensora parametri ierobežo *maksimāli* iespējamos...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

es biju domajis - ja tu vienu peli pabidisi pa 1cm un "uz ekrana" tie bus nu 500 pikseli (peles soli), tad citai pelei tas parbidijums var but savadaks, ne?! Tad tu to savu agregatu katrai pelei piekonfigure, ja?

----------


## abergs

Tieši tā...

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, tehnoloģijas ātri attīstās. Atceros vēl, ka pirmajām optiskajām pelēm bija speciāls rūtots paliknis vajadzīgs, lai tiktu atpazīta kustība...

----------


## andrievs

Šķiet, ka sim projektam dikti labi iederētos šī minī izmēru optikā "pele"
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-2-0-Finger...d=p3911.c0.m14

----------


## abergs

Būs jāpaeksperimentē...

----------

